# Flaming Pumpkin



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
Here's the latest from the studio. This is an easy to achieve effect that has a big bang. It's a pumpkin that appears to be flaming, without using real fire so it's TOT safe.

Full tutorial here:
http://www.monstertutorials.com/pumpkin1

Full how to video here:





And demo of prop working here:
http://www.facebook.com/monstertutorialshq










Cheers!
ET


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the video, I think I can try this.


----------



## KreepyKents (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey that's great! I just did a corpsing tutorial for foam pumpkins and we made two, one is for a scarecrow, and I was wondering what I was going to do with the other one. I believe sir, you have inspired me!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Cool effect!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Looks great!...and easy too.


----------

